# Endezo



## verica

I don't have any context for this word, and I tried to know the meaning but I couldn't find it. May be it's a slang.

Can anyone tell me what does it mean? in any context?
A Dutch friend said it.
Thanks


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


verica said:


> I don't have any context for this word, and I tried to know the meaning but I couldn't find it. May be it's a slang. Can anyone tell me what does it mean? In any context? A Dutch friend said it.


If you friend says 'endezo' without any context, then I'd send him to a doctor .
Nah, seriously, 'endezo' doesn't exist in Dutch. What comes close is 'en zo', a shorter form of 'enzovoort' (which means 'and so on').
I have tried to change some of the vowels in order to come up with another word, but I can't think of an alternative.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## verica

yes, that's what I was thinking. Still I found a few pages in google and all of them were in dutch. Must have been mispellings.

dank je well


----------



## HKK

Based on the google results, I think _endezo_ is a fashionable way of saying _en zo_. An older form of _en_ is _ende_, so _ende zo/endezo_ is an antiquated synonym for _en zo_. This particular form isn't genuinely medieval though.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


HKK said:


> Based on the google results, I think _endezo_ is a fashionable way of saying _en zo_. An older form of _en_ is _ende_, so _ende zo/endezo_ is an antiquated synonym for _en zo_. This particular form isn't genuinely medieval though.


Interesting... I noticed that google gives quite a lot results for _endezo site:.nl_, hardly any for _endezo site:.be_.

My apologies to Verica, I should have checked out the word first before commenting upon it!

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Joannes

Doet me denken aan een uitspraak van *enzo* als [εn'tsyə], die ik hier in Antwerpen al wel eens gehoord heb. Ik dacht dat het gewoon een originele wending was, maar misschien zou het inderdaad wel dialectaal (geweest) kunnen zijn en afgeleid van *ende*.


----------



## kapoen

Hey,

I also thought about "en deze" = "and this (one)". For example; "en deze man" = "and this man" (singular) or "en deze mannen" = "and these men" (plural). Here also I never heard about "endezo", though I am surounded by a lot of different dialects in my city.


----------



## verica

Most of the results in google, endezo appers at the end of a phrase. I thought it was something like "though" in English... as in

I'm tired. Not much though.

Could it be? Or a slang as in putting two or three words in one?


----------



## HKK

Verica, I'm quite sure the solution we came up with is correct.

Endezo = en zo = and so on / and stuff / and that kind of thing / ...

e.g.: Voor je gaat solliciteren moet je je tanden poetsen en(de)zo. Before you do a job interview, you should brush your teeth and stuff.

Door al dit gepraat over endezo zijn we nu wel de eerste hit op google


----------

